# Laco Aachen - Miyota 821a



## Phil_XXXVIII (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey ! I just bought the Laco Aachen, my first "expensive" (im a student so 500 bucks is a load) watch ! I love it. The movement is a Miyota 821a is an automatic and I had some questions concerning it. I want to preserve it the more I can.

I wear it almost everyday, except weekends. I wanted to know how many times should I wind the crown. And also, when trying to adjust the time like I do with my other watches, turning the crown towards 12h, the seconds hand stop or makes a "kind-of" stop/back and then when I stop adjusting the time it goes back to normal. When I adjust the time rotating the crown towards 6h, so counter clock-wise, the seconds hand keeps going. Im not sure which way to go...

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Jamesnj34 (Jan 28, 2018)

It's an automatic, u don't really need to wind it !, Wear it for 8-9hrs, it'll have a backup for 31hra or so !


----------



## Jamesnj34 (Jan 28, 2018)

Also it's a flienger type, the seconds will stop wen u pull the crown, sort of like a stop watch thing, was made for pilots back in the day to time bomb runs n stuff, do read about it , has a big history to it !


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to correct you. The Miyota 821a does not hack, the Durowe D5 B-Uhr movement did.


----------



## Jamesnj34 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ohh, 
I stand corrected ! 
Thank you 🙂


----------



## Phil_XXXVIII (Feb 14, 2018)

Exactly, the watch does not have the hacking seconds fonction ! BUT, I still have a question left to answer, which way do I change the time ?


----------



## Jamesnj34 (Jan 28, 2018)

Usually winding is towards 12 and time adjust is towards 6 !


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You‘ve got no manual ?


WINDING THE MAINSPRING
1. Automatic watches can also be hand wound by turning the crown 15-20 times in a clockwise motion while in position (i).

SETTING THE TIME
1. Pull the crown out to position (iii).
2. Turn the crown to set hour and minute hands.
3. When the crown is pushed back to position (i), second hand begins to run.

SETTING THE DATE
1. Pull the crown out to position (ii).
2. Turn the crown counter-clockwise to set the date.
* If the date is set between the hours of around 9:00 PM and 1:00 AM, the date may not change the following day.
3. After the date has been set, push the crown back to position (i)


----------



## Luksaj S.A.S (Aug 14, 2017)

Phil_XXXVIII said:


> Hey ! I just bought the Laco Aachen, my first "expensive" (im a student so 500 bucks is a load) watch ! I love it. The movement is a Miyota 821a is an automatic and I had some questions concerning it. I want to preserve it the more I can.
> 
> I wear it almost everyday, except weekends. I wanted to know how many times should I wind the crown. And also, when trying to adjust the time like I do with my other watches, turning the crown towards 12h, the seconds hand stop or makes a "kind-of" stop/back and then when I stop adjusting the time it goes back to normal. When I adjust the time rotating the crown towards 6h, so counter clock-wise, the seconds hand keeps going. Im not sure which way to go...
> 
> ...


Dear Phil,

Mike has the reason but I want to add some tip, when you set the time counterclockwise probably with the time you will damage the barrel and brake it, they are design to set the time always clockwise, so it is a important tip you should keep in mind.

Enjoy your watch!

Andres


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

In position 2 the hands don‘t move. It is the date setting only.


----------



## Phil_XXXVIII (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone ! And yes, Mike, I read the manual but as you can read on your message, the setting time was not explained clearly concerning in which way to turn the crown ! And the Laco Aachen does not have the date function !

Thanks again,
Phil


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi Phil,

I own the same LACO Aachen that you do. I bought mine through Page and Cooper in the UK as they were the cheapest retailers I could find. I bought it because I wanted a flieger watch and LACO has the heritage and history with this type of watch which was a bonus. 

In reality, this watch is the cheapest of the fliegers and I'm not sure how long the Miyota 821a inside is going to last. Is this watch still going to be ticking in 20 years if regularly serviced? I read somewhere (you can read a LOT on the internet) that if the Miyota has problems, it's so cheap that it's better just to replace the whole movement. Don't know what to think about that.

And as more knowledgeable people on this board have already said to you, if you wear the watch everyday, you don't need to wind it. To keep it ticking on the for about 1.5 days when it isn't worn, 20 winds of the crown in a clockwise direction away from you is enough. Also, it is a little annoying that the movement isn't hackable (second hand stops when you adjust the time) but buying the most affordable of the flieger family has to have some drawbacks.


----------



## Dave Matison (Mar 24, 2006)

Link to watch?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dave Matison said:


> Link to watch?


www.laco.de ???????


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats on the new watch Phil. I have the same model, but on a bracelet. It is a great watch. b-)


----------



## 47 Ronin (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats Phil, I like others have the exact same watch. I love the Laco, but hated the strap when it arrived from Germany a few years back due to my wrist size. Wear it and enjoy it. As Earthjade stated, if you have an issue a number of years down the road, just replace the heart and your back in the game.

I have actually been fairly happy with the occasional knock my Aachen has taken without scarring.


----------

